# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Prostatakrebsforschung in Deutschland stärken?  Wie lange  noch? Wo sind Ergebnisse?

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Auf der Frontseite der BPS-Website lesen wir in bester Verlautbarungspublizistik von einem am 22. und 23.4.2013 stattfindenden Symposium über Prostatakrebsforschung in Deutschland. Das Symposium wird von der Deutschen Krebshilfe ausgerichtet, jener Institution also, die alljährlich in bewegenden Fernsehsendungen mit viel Prominenz um Spenden für Krebskranke wirbt. Da niemand im medizinischen Establishment Fragen stellt, oder es wagt, Fragen zu stellen, möchte ich als "naiver" Krebspatient, der den klinischen Alltag erlebt, mal dazu sagen, was ich vermute und was ich mir so denke.

1) Was kostet dieses Symposium? Angenommen, 100 Experten kommen dort zusammen, dann geht man nicht fehl, pro Person 1.000 Euro für Anfahrt, Hotel,
Spesen, Eintritt und Abendgestaltung zu veranschlagen. Das ergibt 100.000 Euro. Dazu kommen Saalmiete, Projektionsgeräte, Kongresspersonal, sagen wir 10.000 Euro. Nochmal eine Reserve von 10.000 Euro hinzu, komme ich auf geschätzte Gesamtkosten von 120.000 Euro. Wer bezahlt das? Etwa die Krebshilfe von Spendengeldern, wo sogar Kinder einen Teil ihres Taschengeldes geopfert und Schulklassen die Klassenkasse geplündert haben, um Krebskranken zu helfen? Aber selbst wenn die Experten selbst, bzw. die sie entsendenden Kliniken die Kosten z.T. übernehmen, so werden die Gesamtkosten dieses Symposiums dem Gesundheitsfonds der Nation entzogen und stehen für dringend erforderliche Strukturverbesserungen auf der operativen Ebene nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

2. Kann mir jemand auflisten. welche Ergebnisse die deutsche Prostatakrebsforschung in all den Jahren ihrer Förderung erbracht hat, sofern diese im klinischen Alltag etwas verbessert haben? Nach meiner Beobachtung kommt aller Fortschritt aus Amerika und aus Entwicklungen der Pharmaindustrie in Amerika. Deutschland kopiert nur. Wozu brauchen wir überhaupt eine deutsche Prostatakrebsforschung?

3.Mit Forschungsprojekten ist es wie mit Industrieprojekten. Es müssen Zielvorgaben erarbeitet, es muss eine Leistungskontrolle stattfinden. Die Akteure müssen nach Leistung beurteilt und bezahlt werden, nicht nach Versprechungen, und keine Mittelzuweisung mit dem Füllhorn ohne Erfolgskontrollen. Was ist denn aus all den Forschungdprojekten geworden, welche die Deutsche Krebshilfe bisher gefördert hat? Wo finden sich die Erfolgsmeldungen?

Ergebnis: In TIME 1. April 2013 heisst die cover story "How to cure cancer" In Anmerika fängt man an zu begreifen, dass die Krebsforschung in ihrer jetziger Form nichts bringt, das Problem "Krebs" nicht löst. Man wird dort "dream teams" handverlesener Experten bilden, die großzügig mit Geldern ausgestattet Leistung bringen müssen. In 1/2jährigen Abständen wird geprüft, ob Zielvorgaben erreicht wurden. Wenn nicht, werden die Gelder gestriuchen, die "Experten" abgelöst. Das Leistungsprinzip wird eingeführt.

In der Krebsforschung von Amerika lernen heisst siegen lernen. 

Honi soit qui mal y pense ! 

Reinardo.

----------


## Harald_1933

Auf der homepage des BPS wird auch über *dieses* Treffen berichtet. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht hierzu auch noch ein Laienprediger seine abfällige Meinung kund tut.

*"Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten, wo kämen wir hin , und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge"*
(Kurt Marti)

----------

